# User interface survey for a tractor driver



## Laura8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Good evening everyone,

I am a mechanical engineering student and would need the help of agricultural experts, particularly in driving tractors, for a university project in collaboration with CNH.

My study group and I have carried out a sort of survey to understand the needs and requirements of those who have experience in driving tractors, in particular the latest technological models with electronic control systems (but those who own older machines can still fill it ). This is an exam project and we would appreciate it if you decide to help us. The survey is anonymous and short, lasting only a few minutes. Thanks in advance to everyone who participates!

Here is the link to the google form to fill out the survey:









Occupational information


Tractor preferences




docs.google.com


----------

